#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  أ سيــد جعيتــم و أ فــاضــل فـى حــوار بيـن فكــريــن ..الموضوع المميز أكتوبر2010.

## ** بنت مصرية **

**




*سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته*




*عـدنـــا*

_ونتمنــى أن يكــون العـود أحمــدُ_ 

_عدنا للحوار وفى جعبتنا الكثير والكثير_ 
_عدنا ومعنا ضيوف على غير العاده_ 
_ضيوف سيجعلون لعودتنا مذاق خاص_  
_مذاق له عبق وسحر لامثيل له_ 


_كل ضيف على حدى يحتاج لتقديمه صفحات_ 
_ولن تكفى لوصفهما_ 

_عندما دعوتهما للحوار_  
_رحبا كل الترحيب ليتواجدا معنا_ 
_فلهما كل الشكر_ 

_لقاء سأعتبره تاريخيا فى عمر الحوار_ 
_لما يحملانه من فكر وثقافه_  
_ومعرفه فى كثير من المجالات_ 



__ 




_ضيفنا الأول_ 


_نادرا ماتجد عضو من أعضاء منتدانا_ 
_لايعتبره أبا له_ 

_فهو ابا و أخا أكبر_  
_بكل ماتحمله الكلمه من معنى_ 
_يحمل فكرايضيف كثيرا لقراءه_
_سواء كان فكره هذا موضوع أو رد من ردوده_ 

_مواضيعه مختلفة الإتجاهات . سياسيه .._  
_إجتماعيه وبالطبع دينيه وتاريخيه_ 
_ودائما يكون التميز عنوانها_  
_كما هو الهدوء والرقى عنوان لمناقشاته_ 






_ضيفنا هو_ 




_الأستاذ سيـــد جعيتـــم_ 




 










_ضيفنا الآخر_ 


_قليل الكلام .. صارم الفعل_ 
_يتمتع بالحزم والمرونه فى ذات الوقت_ 
_وقليل من يتمتع بذلك_ 

_متأنى فى لحظات الغضب_ 
_متفهم وقارئ لما تحمله السطور من معانى_ 
_لم يبخل بوقته المنشغل دائما_  
_ليشارك به وقتما يحتاجه المنتدى_ 
_إذا بحثنا فى صفحاته السابقه_ 
_سنجد ثراءا فكريا له طابع خاص_  
_حتى عناوين موضوعاته حكايه لايتقنها الكثيرين_ 







_ضيفنا هو_ 



_الأستـاذ فـاضــل_ 



 







_هذا الأسبوع بمشيئته تعالى سيكون موعدنا_ 
_مع هذا اللقاء_  


_وبين أروقة قسم النقاش_  
_سنرفع ستار اللقاء_ 
_ليكشف لنا عن ضيوفا عمالقه_  
_أضاءت حروفهما أركان وجنبات أبناء مصر_ 





__ 





_فإلى أن نلتقيهم لكم منى ومنهم أسمى المنى_ 



_بنــت مـصريــه_ 





__ 





__

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وعدتِ بنت مصرية والعود أحمد

عودة موضوع (حوار بين فكرين) أسعدتنى جدا يا ايمان وخاصة ان الضيفين فعلا غير عاديين
بتوقع انه يكون حوار ثرى جدا انا شخصيا هاتابع بصمت وتركيز وشغف وان شاء الله اتداخل معاكم 
وربنا يوفقك يا قمر فى ادارة الحوار الرائع دا
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## اليمامة

*لقاء غير عادى مع اثنين من اروع الشخصيات وأحبهما إلى قلوبنا جميعاً..
والدنا العزيز الأستاذ "سيد جعيتم" ومدى ما يمتعنا به من طمأنينة وحُلم وسلام أينما حل..فأهلا وسهلاً سيدى..
والأستاذ العزيز والأخ الأكبر "فاضل"..رجاحة العقل عندما يستند للقلب والإنسانية فى أروع صورها..سعداء بوجودك لاشك أستاذ فاضل
كل الشكر والتقدير لك العزيزة "إيمان"..نعم الإختيار ..وأرجو من الله أن يخرج هذا اللقاء المتميز كما تحبين وتتمنين..
مع خالص تحياتى

*

----------


## nariman

*اختيار رائع يا ايمان .. تسلم ايدك 

مجرد اني ألاحظ اسم أستاذي العزيز سيد جعيتم و أخي العزيز فاضل بيكون دافع ليا للدخول والقراءة 
بجد شخصيات غالية عندي جدا 
حتكون فرصة عظيمة علشان استمتع بمتابعتهم في موضوع واحد واللي واثقة انه حيبقى استفادة حقيقية لكل اللي يمر من هنا

في الانتظار .. 
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*العزيزة الفاضلة / بنت مصرية
كلماتك أخجلتنى يا أم المصريين واسعدتنى
الفاضلات  الغاليات / 
جيهان محمد على
اليمامة
ناريمان
أدعوا لكم بالخير
الأستاذ العزيز / فاضل
أشكرك لموافقتك أن أكون معك . أنا فى أنتظارك
بارك الله فيكم جميعاً 
دمتم بخير*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*أستاذي العزيز / سيد جعيتم
أخي العزيز / فاضل

ما أروع أن تكونا معاً
ما أروع مانتعلمه .. وماسوف نتعلمه منكما

بنت مصرية
ما أروع اختيارك ..*




*
حكيم عيووون*

----------


## atefhelal

*إن لم أتمكن من المشاركة ، فسوف أتابع بشوق على الأقل هذا الحوار بين شخصيتين تتميزان بالإرتقاء الثقافى والسمو الأخلاقى والخبرة الإنسانية المتميزة ، وذلك لسبب يعلمه الحبيب سيد جعيتم ، وهو عدم قدرتى الحالية على إطالة جلوسى أمام الكومبيوتر لأكثر من خمس دقائق*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

قد لاتكفي الكلمات والحروف ان تعبر عن سعادتي بهذا الاختيار الذي سيسمو بنا الي افاق بعيده في النقاش والحوار الهادئ والثري بلا حدود 
قطعا لن تفوتني كلمه خاصه ان الضيفين يحتلو في قلبي مكانه كبيره 

أ. سيد جغيتم والاب الفاضل لي في المنتدي 
أ . فاضل الذي انعي حظي لاني ربما لم اتحاور معه علي صفحات المنتدي هنا الا قليلا جدا فكم سعيد بوجودك اخي الكريم 

بنت مصريه 
اختيار لااستطيع ان اصفه ..
اجمل تحياتي وامنياتي بحوار راقي 
وشكرا لكي علي هذا الاختيار الموفق 
اعامك الله علي استضافه الضيفين الكبيرين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الله الله الله
إختيار رائع جدا يا إيمان
الوالد الحبيب البطل أستاذ سيد جعيتم
وأحب أعضاء المنتدى إلى قلبى د.سعيد(فاضل)
ما فيش أجمل فى الدنيا دى من إن الواحد يحب ناس لاعمره شافهم ولا قابلهم ولا توجد بينهم مصالح خاصة
كل ما يربطهم هو الحب فى الله والإحترام والمودة
وأستاذ سيد وفاضل من أكثر الناس الذين يحصدون عن جدارة حب وإحترام الجميع
تسجيل حضور 
وكلى شوق لمتابعة الحوار الممتع

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

_
_




_
__
 
 
 
جيهان محمد على

اليمامه ندى

ناريمان

حكيم عيون

الأستاذ عاطف هلال

محمد حسين

الاستاذأحمد ناصر









كل الشكر على تواجدكم ومتابعتكم 

التى ستضفى على الحوار جمال وروعه




وعبر سماء قسم النقاش_  _


سنبدأ حوارنا غـــــدا بمشيئته تعالى_ _


ليفتح لنا ضيوفنا  

صفحات وصفحات من روائع فكرهم_ _





سنكون جميعا فى إنتظار ضيوفنا الأعزاء_ _

ليعزفو لنا لحن اللقاء__

مع نسمات صباح الأربعـــــــاء_ _



أتمنى من الله أن يسعدو معنا 

ونسعد بهم ومعهم_  _


  
_ _ 

 
وإلى أن نتلقى

لكم منى

 كل التحيه_ _

 
 بنـت مصـريـه
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
  
 


__



_

----------


## فاضــل

> [ALIGN=CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> الأستاذ سيد
> 
> الاستاذ فاضل 
> شاكره لكما 
> حضوركما وصبركما ووقتكما الثمين 
> ...


 

في بداية الختام فهناك كلمة حق يجب أن تقال  
ربما يعرف الكثيرون من الأعزاء الفضلاء هنا أن مشاغلي تأخذني بعيدا عن المشاركة الفعالة لأوقات طويلة .. و مع ذلك و رغم معرفة مستضيفتنا الكريمة بنت مصرية لذلك إلا أنه كان لها فضل توجيه الدعوة لي للمشاركة في مهرجان الحب هذا.. و رغم محاولتي التملص لكثرة اسفاري في هذة الفترة إلا انها اغلقت على باب التملص بأن اختارت لي أستاذي العزيز سيد ليكون طرف الحوار الأول فلم اجد بدا من إعادة ترتيب الأولويات لأجد ما يلزم من الوقت .. و احمد الله فقد وجدته  
و الفضل يرجع لمستضيفتنا الكريمة و للأستاذ سيد و لكل من خط حرفا هنا في إعادة شيء من البسمة على شفتي و شيئا من السعادة على قلبي و شيئا من الحبور على نفسي حيث اني قد استرجعت بعضا من متعتي بالكتابة و بالتواصل مع الأحبة  
الحياة تواصل . و الإنسان كائن اجتماعي بطبعه .. و هناك حاجة نفسية إنسانية بحته للتواصل مع الأحبة الذين يشعر الواحد منا بقيمته بينهم .. و بهم  
لذا فلو كان ينبغي لأحد أن يشكر احدا فأنا من ينبغي له تقديم الشكر لكم جميعا .. فشكر من القلب . خالصا  
و السعادة كانت من نصيبي بحسن لقائكم .. و عظيم استقبالكم  
فلكم شكر على شكر

----------


## فاضــل

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *دكتور فاضل...*
> *هى مساحة للحديث من القلب*
> *لا يستطيع أي شخص فى المنتدى أن يبخسك حقك فى إعلاء شأن المنتدى والتدخل المناسب على حسب نوع الأزمة أو نوع التدخل المطلوب. كما لا يستطيع أي شخص أن يدخل لك موضوع بدون أن يشكرك, حتى ولو فى قرارة نفسه, على المعلومات القيمة والإضافة الهائلة التى أضفتها لثقافته الشخصية.*


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

*أهلا و سهلا يا حمادو*  
*ما خرج من القلب يصل إلى القلب*  
*و استطيع ان اعذرك في مسحة "الرسمية" في حديثك هذا*  
*في الحقيقة فلم أكن افضل يوما ان تأخذني ظروف الإنشغال و تحصرني في خانة من يطلب منه التدخل عند وجود ما يلزمه التدخل حيث أن ذلك يحصرني في الشق الإداري فقط و يبعدني عن الشق الإنساني*  
*مشكلة الشق الإداري أن المسؤول يلزمه اتخاذ قرارات .. و القرارات قد تصب في مصلحة البعض .. و قد تصب في عكس مصلحة البعض حيث أن رضا الجميع غاية لا تدرك* 
*المشكلة الحقيقية هي عدم الفصل بين المسؤول كإنسان و بين قرارته الإدارية .. فالمسؤول إذا صادفت قراراته هوى في نفس البعض فهو حبيبهم .. و إذا صادفت قرارته صدا أو إعراضا فهو بغيضهم*  
*و هذه مشكلة كل مسؤول مهما حاول تحرى العدل و الموضوعية و الأمانة* 
*و لكن إذا كان يصعب معادلة كفتي الحق و العدل في ميزان البشر فميزان العدل عند الله لا يميل فهو سبحانه منزه عن الهوى و عن الميل و عن الظلم .. لذا فالعاقبة عند الله*  
*أود لو استطعت معاودة الكتابة فيما يخص الشق الثاني من تعليقك هنا .. شق المعلومات و الثقافة فهنا أجد متعتي .. و ضالتي* 
*متعتي في الكتابة .. و ضالتي في الإفادة*  
*و المنتدى احببته بصدق .. لذا أعطيته بصدق .. و تحملت في سبيله كثيرا .. بصدق .. و لو كان عطائي انتظارا لمقابل أو بحثا عن سلطة فما اظن انني قد كنت سأعطي شيئا .. و إنما عطائي (المتواضع) إنما هو عن حب .. و ليس عن أي شيء آخر .. لذا فمن اراد ان يضعه في موضعه الصحيح فليضعه في إطار الحب المجرد فقط دون تحميله اي أوجه أخرى لا يحتملها ..* 



> *لى عادة هى حب قراءة والإحتفاظ بمقدمة الكتب...فى كل مرة أقرأ مقدمة محمود تيمور لكتاب حول العالم فى 200 يوم لأنيس منصور, أتذكرك...خصوصا عندما يقول محمود تيمور.* 
> 
> *"لما أمسكت بالقلم لأصور صديقنا الأستاذ أنيس منصور حاولت جاهدا أن أجد له شبيها, فلم يتيسر لي الشبيه, وحاولت كذلك ما وسعتنى المحاولة أن أجد له نقيضا, فعز علي أن أوفق إلى النقيض, فقد رأيتنى أمام إمرئ ليس من السهل إكتناه أمره, وإجتلاء سره.*
> *نظرت إليه على أنه من الملائكة, فلم تنكشف لى شخصية بهذا الإعتبار, وعددته من زمرة الشياطين, فاستبان لى أنى ظالم له, ذلك لأنه فى الحق مزاج طريف نادر من الملائكية الطاهرة, والشيطانية الماكرة...*
> *أمشاج من المتناقضات تترائي لك فى هذه الشخصية العظيمة, فإذا أنا أفردت صاحبها بالحديث دون أن أقرنه بغيره, فلأنه هو نفسه فى الحق ذو شخصيتين أو أكثر من إثتنتين!*
> *يتحدث إليك فلا تدري, أيهزل أم يجد؟ ويعرض عليك الرأي فتحار فيه أيصارح أم يداور؟*
> *............*
> *............*
> *ربما دار بينك وبينه نقاش, وتفترقان على ود, ولا تكاد تخطو خطواتك تاركا إياه مستعيدا حديثه إليك حتى يتصاعد الدم إلى وجهك, إذ يغيم الجو من حولك بأصداء هذا الحديث, وإذا أنت تقول لنفسك شد ما هزأ بى الرجل, وشد ما نال منى!!! وسرعان ما تقصده مهتاج الخاطر لتعتب عليه كي يعتذر لك فيلاقيك رابط الجأش ساكن النفس, وتحاول ما أستطعت أن تستعيد من ألفاظه ما يعينك على مؤاخذته فلا تظفر بما أردت, وتتراجع عن مطلبك وكأنك أنت المعتذر إليه عن تسرعك إذ تلوح لك فى ذلك الوقت إبتسامة الجيوكندا على وجهه.. حتما أنه هزأ بك ونال منك, وحتما أيضا أنه لم يفعل ذلك قط, ولا غرابة فى أن يجتمع هذان النقيضان فى إبتسامة صديقنا أنيس منصور.*
> ...


 
*قرأت تلك المقدمة .. و تملكتني ابتسامة .. و لكنها ليست كالجيوكندا .. يتبعها قطبا للجبين* 
*استطيع ان آخذ تلك المقدمة على محملين .. احدهما يناقض الآخر دون الدخول في التفاصيل .. و لكن ليس هذا ما يشغلني*  
*يشغلني إشكالية أخرى .. هي كيف يفهم بعضنا بعضا؟* 
*هل "نعرف" بعضنا اولا ثم نفهم .. أم "نفهم" بعضنا اولا ثم نعرف*  
*مشكلة المعرفة على النت هي نفسها مشكلة المعرفة على الحقيقة*  
*فنحن نفهم بعضنا أولا (أو هكذا نتخيل) ثم نعرف .. في حين أنه ينبغي لنا أن نعرف بعضنا اولا ثم نفهم*  
*العقل لا يطمئن كثيرا و العقل الباطن لا يهدأ إذا أحس بنقص في المعلومات التي تمكنه من تشكيل صورة كاملة تبعثه على الإطمئنان و الشعور بالأمان لذا فلو كان هناك جزء ناقص من الصورة فيقوم المخ مدعوما بالعقل الباطن باستكمال تلك الصورة بمفردات من وحي خبراتهم الخاصة يرون أنها تتناسق مع تلك الصورة بحيث إذا أكتملت الصورة التي بعضها حقيقي و بقيتها من نسج الخيال تعامل العقل معها على أنها كلٌ حقيقي و تجاهل حقيقة أن بعضها من نسجه الخاص*  
*هكذا نفعل عندما نحاول فهم بعضنا بعضا .. نأخذ ما يظهر لنا من أجزاء الصورة ثم نركب عليها بقية الأجزاء التي لم نرها و لم نطلع عليها . يتم تصميم و تركيب بقية الأجزاء هذه من وحي عقلنا الباطن و الواعي لتتلائم مع افتراضاتنا نحن حول ما ينبغي أن تكون عليه تلك الصورة .. و بالتالي فنحن نرسم صورة غير حقيقية في مجملها و إن كانت بعض تفاصيلها حقيقية .. و يظل البعض الآخر افتراضيا*  
*و يزداد غموض الصورة حسب نوعية وسائل التواصل المتاحة* 
*فالمقابلة وجها لوجه تحتلف عن المحادثة الصوتية دون رؤية تختلف عن التواصل الكتابي دون صوت او صورة*  
*الانترنت و المنتديات عامة يشيع فيها التواصل الكتابي دون وجود لصوت او صورة .. و كما ألمحت فالكتابة على احسن الفروض تنقل 7% فقط من المعنى المراد توصيله في حين أن طبقة الصوت تنقل 38 % من المعنى و لغة الجسد تنقل ال 55% الباقية .. وعلى ذلك فتظل المعرفة من خلال النت منقوصة مهما كان عمقها . .*
*و ارجو أن تتاح لي معك فرصة اللقاء وجها لوجه لتكتمل المعرفة .. و التي يمكن أن يبنى عليها الفهم الدقيق دون افتراضات قد تكون صحيحة و قد لا؟؟* 
*و ربما يكون لنا لقاء قريب إن شاء الله .. حيث ان فرصة لقاءنا في ألمانيا اصبحت اكبر من فرصة لقاءنا في مصر*  





> *سعدت جدا بالحوار الثرى والمعلومات الغزيرة...وأتمنى أن تنقشع سحب الشتاء لنرى سماء الصيف صافية من فوقنا من جديد.*


 
*السعادة من نصيبي مرتين*  
*مرة بعودتك*
*و مرة بمشاركتك* 
*و إن شاء الله تنقشع السحب لتصفو السماء ثانية .. و أنت كمتابع تسطيع ملاحظة أن حرارة الأرض في ارتفاع نتيجة لظاهرة البيت الزجاجي مما يسبب استطالة الصيف و قصر الشتاء* 
*و يحضرني بيت لشاعر السيف و القلم محمود سامي البارودي* 
*فسوف تصفو الليالي بعد كدرتها .. و كل دور إذا ما تم ينقلب*  
*سعدت بوجودك* 
*مع وافر الشكر .. و مزيد التقدير*

----------


## فاضــل

> الأستاذ فاضل
> 
> الأستاذ سيد جعيتم 
> انا مش عارفه ولا لاقية كلام أعبر به عن سعادتى لوجودى بمكان
> انتم فيه أساتذتى ويكفينى ويشرفنى الجلوس هنا بينكم لأتعلم واستزيد من بحور المعرفة
> وكل الأسئلة التى كانت ممكن تحضر على بالى رايتها هنا ورأيت الاجابة وافية وشافية
> كل الشكر لحضراتكم ولوجودكم الرائع


أهلا و سهلا و مرحبا بك يا نوفا 
لست في حاجة للبحث عن كلام غير الذي تكتبيه فالتلقائية و البساطة تنقل من المعاني أكثر بكثير مما ينقله الكلام المنمق

اشكر لكي حضورك و مشاركتك 

و المكان الذي يجمعنا يسعد بك كما تسعدين به و يقدرك كما تقدرينه 

تحية خالصة

----------


## فاضــل

> أخى وصديقى وحبيبى فاضل
> رغم طول العشرة التى إمتدت بيننا فى المنتدى
> إلا أننى لا أكل ولا أمل أبدا من قراءة مشاركاتك
> دائما تبهرنى بأسلوبك ودائما تبهرنى بفكرك
> أعترف بأنك من القلائل الذين يؤثرون فى نفسى تأثير خاص
> أزن دائما آرائى بميزان آرائك
> فإذا وجدت إتفاق أحس بسعادة لا متناهية
> وإذا وجدت تباين أراجع آرائى مرة أخرى
> وأدقق فيها وأمحص وأمعن فى التفكير
> ...


من فضل الله أنك تعرف يا احمد مكانتك عندي و تحسها و تشعر بها دون أن أحتاج إلى شرح أو إسهاب 
ثقتك فيّ حسبما وصفتها دليل على تحليك بمرونة العقل و هي صفة ندر أن نجد من يتحلى بها في عصرنا هذا فهذا عصر إعجاب كل ذي رأي برأيه

و كلماتك تعيد إلى ذاكرتي الفرق بين الثقة و التأكد

الثقة تعني أن لدي معلومات على قدر كبير من الصحة 

في حين ان التأكد يعني أن استخدامي لهذه المعلومات الصحيحة بطريقة تفكيري يؤدي بي إلى نتائج صحيحة 

و علي ذلك فأنا واثق من حبي لك 

و متأكد من أنه يقع عندك في مكانه الصحيح 

أدام الله لك رجاحة العقل 

و أدام لنا الحب فيه 

و جمعنا دائما على ما يحب و يرضى 

 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*أستاذى الفاضل ....سيد جعيتم*
*كل الشكر والتقدير على إجاباتك الرائعة والتى ساعدتنى كثيرا على فهم الكثير من الامور والحقائق ...*




> *فى رأى أننا انكسرنا منذ الغزو العثماني فعلى الرغم من أن البعض اعتبره خلافة إسلامية إلا أننى أدعوا لقرأه تاريخ الجبرتي وابن إياس ليروا ما ذا فعل العثمانيين برجالنا ونسائنا وأن كانت سبقتها فترة حكم الحاكم بأمر الله فى الدولة الفاطمية فقد زل المصريين وأخضعهم وأخنعهم ولكنهم عاودوا القيام . أما حديثاً فبعد نكسة 1967 وسيطرة ثقافة عدويه وأشباهه على عقولنا ز*
> *وسأرد على الجزء الأخير بقصيدة الشاعر الشاعر التونسي ابو القاسم الشابي*
> *إذا الشّعْبُ يَوْمَاً أرَادَ الْحَيَـاةَ فَلا بُدَّ أنْ يَسْتَجِيبَ القَـدَر*
> *وَلا بُـدَّ لِلَّيـْلِ أنْ يَنْجَلِــي وَلا بُدَّ للقَيْدِ أَنْ يَـنْكَسِـر*
> *وَمَنْ لَمْ يُعَانِقْهُ شَوْقُ الْحَيَـاةِ تَبَخَّـرَ في جَوِّهَـا وَانْدَثَـر*
> *فَوَيْلٌ لِمَنْ لَمْ تَشُقْـهُ الْحَيَاةُ مِنْ صَفْعَـةِ العَـدَم المُنْتَصِر*
> *كَذلِكَ قَالَـتْ لِـيَ الكَائِنَاتُ وَحَدّثَنـي رُوحُـهَا المُسْتَتِر*
> *وَدَمدَمَتِ الرِّيحُ بَيْنَ الفِجَاجِ وَفَوْقَ الجِبَال وَتَحْتَ الشَّجَر*
> *إذَا مَا طَمَحْـتُ إلِـى غَـايَةٍ رَكِبْتُ الْمُنَى وَنَسِيتُ الحَذَر*
> ...


*أتفق معك تماما أستاذى فى ان فترة الحكم العثمانى كانت فترة انكسار كبرى فى تاريخنا فما فعلوه فى شعب هذا البلد ابشع بكثير مما قد يفعله أى عدو أو مغتصب فقد تم تفريغ هذا الوطن المنكوب دوما بحكامه من كل طاقاته الابداعية والمهارية وكل أأمة الصناعات والمهن والحرف وشيوخها وتسفيرهم جميعا الى الآستانة عاصمة الدولة العثمانية آن ذاك فعادت مصر قهرا وظلما بهذا الفعل البشع الى عصور الظلام والبدائية وفرغت من كل اسباب التحضر والمدنية ...انظر يا استاذى كم قرنا من الزمان اعادونا للوراء بهذا الفعل الدنيئ ؟؟؟!!!!!!!*
*انها فترة انكسار عظمى ولا شك ناهيك عن زراعتهم لمجموعة من القيم البالية والتى ساهمت فى شيوع الاتكالية والكسل وثقافة الخضوع والخنوع للحاكم وإعلائه لمكانة تطاول مكانة الالهة والقديسين ...لقد زرعوا بذرة المرض الخبيث وتركوها تترعرع وتزهر حتى بات من الصعب إقتلاعها الآن والقضاء عليها ....قصيدة ابى القاسم الشابى -هذا الشاعر المعجزة التى تأسرنى اشعاره دائما- هى قصيدة خالدة تلهم الاجيال تلو الاجيال معنى الحرية والصمود والدفاع عن الحقوق المسلوبة للشعوب المطحونة والمستعبدة والتى تشكل معظم ان لم يكن كل الشعوب العربية*
*أشكرك أستاذى الفاضل على وقتك الثمين الذى منحته لى للإجابة عن تساؤلاتى وزادك الله علما وحكمة ومنحك دوما الصحة والعافية وطول العمر... تحياتى*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*استاذى العزيز ...فاضل*
*تحية اعزاز وتقدير لاجاباتك الاكثر من رائعة حقا...اشكرك*





> *هناك ""نقاط"" إنكسار تكون واضحة و محددة مثل هزيمة 67 مثلا و لكن هناك ""مساحات"" أو خطوط انكسار يصعب تحديد نقطة بعينها عليها حيث أن النقطة كما هو معروف هندسيا لا مساحة لها*


*أتفق تماما معك فى هذا ويمكن ان نضرب مثلا على مساحات الانكسار وكما ذكر الاستاذ الفاضل سيد جعيتم سابقا فترة الحكم العثمانى وما حدث فيها ومثال  لنقطة الانكسار الواضحة هزيمة 67 وأعتقد ايضا ان توقيع اتفاقية كامب ديفيد كانت نقطة انكسار اخرى ...*




> *نشوة النصر لم تدم طويلا حيث بدأ عصر الانفتاح الاقتصادي و الذي لم يواكبه انفتاح سياسي او بالأحرى "إصلاح" سياسي .. عصر الانفتاح فتح الباب لسيطرة راس المال و راس المال عندما يدخل من الباب فتخرج المباديء من الشباك و يصبح البقاء للأقوى و ليس للأصلح .. تلك هي نقطة البداية تسلل المال إلى السلطة ليصبح الحاكم الأول حتى لو لم يكن يجلس ظاهريا على كرسي الحكم* 
> 
> *عندما يحكم المال فتنتقل السيادة تلقائيا و تدريجيا لسدنة السلطان حتى إذا استتب لهم الأمر تحكموا هم فيمن يأتي و من يذهب*



*ولكن الا تتفق معى ان هذا الانفتاح الاقتصادى كان سيحدث لا محالة سواء بدأه السادات او بدأه غيره ان العالم كله الان تتلاعب بسياساته القوى الاقتصادية ولا غيرها حتى الدول  صاحبة التاريخ الطويل فى الديمقراطية كفرنسا وانجلترا الاقتصاد وقوانينه يتلاعب بها وبسياساتها سواء الداخلية او الخارجية ومع ذلك لديها قيم ديمقراطية متغلغلة فى نسيج المجتمع ولديها حياة سياسية حيوية وايجابية ناهيك عن التقدم العلمى والتكنولوجى  لماذا لم نحذوا حذوهم وخاصة اننا بدأنا من إنتصار عظيم حتى وان كان قد اصاب اقتصادنا بعض العطب بفعل الحرب الا ان الانتصار الحربى والسياسى كان يكفل لنا بداية قوية تدفعنا بقوة لمصاف الدول المتقدمة ...ان كنا مارسنا الانفتاح الاقتصادى فقد مارسه غيرنا وبزمن متواكب معنا تقريبا ولكنهم سبقونا وتفوقوا علينا ...لماذا تعطلنا واثقلت كاهلنا المشكلات والاعباء الاقتصادية وهى فى ازدياد كل يوم ؟؟؟؟!!!!! وتقتحم افكارى الان نظرية المؤامرة ... هل هناك من تآمر علينا وخطط كما أخبرك ابن خالتك ان هناك مخطط للبننة مصر وأتركتها؟؟؟؟ ....ولماذا نجحوا هذا النجاح المذهل فى خططهم خاصة مع وجود من وعوا هذا وتنبهوا له فى حينه ؟؟؟*




> *و طالما رضي من رضي .. و صبر من صبر .. و استفاد من استفاد فيبقى الوضع على ما هو عليه و على المتضرر القاء نفسه في البحر*


صدقت ...ولا تعليق فقد قلت ووفيت 




> *أما أهل الثقة في هذا العالم فلهم صفتان لو توفرت فيهما و وجدت من يتحلى بهما فالزميهما : الأولى أن يستطيعوا التفريق بين الشخص و سلوك الشخص .. بمعنى أن يحكموا على الشخص بمواصفات الشخص و يحكموا على السلوك بقواعد السلوك*


*أتفق معك تماما فى هذا بيد اننى احب ان اضيف ان رؤيتنا المتكاملة والنهائية للشخص تأتى من ترجمتنا المتتالية والمتراكمة لمجموعة سلوكياته وأفعاله بمعنى اننى من الممكن ان افصل بين حكمى على تصرف وسلوك شخص وبين ذات هذا الشخص فى تصرف آنى ولحظى ولكن الانطباع النهائى عنه وعن شخصه يأتى بتراكم خبراتى لهذا الشخص ولهذه الخبرات أهميتها القصوى بعد فترة معينة فى مساعدتى ان أتفهم تصرف هذا الشخص وأعرف دوافعه الحقيقية ومن ثم الحكم عليه بطريقة أوقع وأقرب للحقيقة ...*




> *عمر أدرك في الثالثة أن الحب العقلي يختلف عن الحب القلبي و أن المطلوب هو الحب العقلي الذي يخضع لسلطان العقل و الحكمة*


*الإنسان القادر على الحب إنسان نادر وأنا متفهمة جدا خطورة وأهمية كلمة (قادر) لأن من الخطأ المشاع ان كل البشر قادرون على الحب ولكن الواقع يقول غير هذا وهنا تأتى أهمية ما تفضلت بتسميته الحب العقلى المقدم عندك عن الحب القلبى والذى إن جاء بهذا الترتيب (عقل ثم قلب) أصبح أقدر على الإستمرارية والدوام والعطاء ولكن ومن الواقع ليس الجميع قادرون على صنع هذا الترتيب وتفعيل معادلة الحب الصعبة تلك* 
*ومن كل ما تقدم يا سيدى استقر فى يقينى ان اهل الثقة فى هذا العالم ...حقا قليلون بل نادرون ...!!!*




> * اذكر كلمة ماثورة لأستاذنا الفاضل المهندس عاطف هلال معناها "عظماء العقول هم أنفسهم عظماء القلوب"*


*مقولة رائعة بالفعل .... تحياتى وتقدير للأستاذ عاطف هلال عليها*




> *المسامحة تصفي النفس مثلما يصفي القطن الماء .. لمن استطاع*


*صدقت يا أخى وشخصياً بدأت أقتنع ان القدرة على التسامح هى قوة عظمى لا يستطيعها سوى أقوياء النفس والروح والأهم أقوياء الإيمان والعقيدة ...*
*أشكرك مرة أخرى أخى العزيز وتقبل خالص تحياتى وتقديرى دائماً*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،

قرأت وإستمتعت وإستفدت مع هذا الحوار الراقي ....

لله درك أستاذي وصديقي العزيز *سيد جعيتم*
لله درك صديقي الحبيب أستاذ *فـــــــــــاضل*

تحياتي وتقديري لجميع السادة المشاركين بإسهاماتهم المفيدة
دمتم جميعاً بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الأستاذ الفاضل والصديق العزيز / إبراهيم
مرورك شرف لنا وكلماتك شهادة نعتز بها
اشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------

